# Southwest Georgia Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,14,16,17,19,20,21

17 Total


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

where they running the open? wayne's or bruce's


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Mike, yesterday they had it set up at Bruce's so I guess it is still there.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series

1,2,4,5,6,7,9,10,12,16,17,19,21

13 Total


Yes the open is being run at Bruce Halls


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st-#16 Slim H/Hugh Arthur O/Jason Baker
2nd-#21 Aarow O/H Bart Clark
3rd-#1 Whopper O/H Ken Neil
4th-#6 Reef H/Hugh Arthur O/Stanley Hurd
RJ-#12 Dolly O/H Ken Neil

Jams- 2,4,5,7,10,17,19

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Craig Schinzel (Jan 29, 2009)

What kind of set up do they have for the open and how are the dogs doing?


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

43 Back to the second series in the Open


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Anyone have open callbacks numbers we left before it was over.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations Brenda and thanks, as always, for posting results.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

1,5,6,7,10,11,13,14,16,19,22,28,29,30,31,32,35,37,38,40,41,44,45,46,47,
49,50,54,55,56,57,58,60,61,63,67,68,71,72,73,74,78,79

43 total


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice job today Matt Johnson on Journey. A jam in the Derby is always good!! 

I want to thank you for believing in the dog, she's pretty!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Derby results
> 
> 1st-#16 Slim H/Hugh Arthur O/Jason Baker
> 2nd-#21 Aarow O/H Bart Clark
> ...


Yeah Dolly and Whopper!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Whopper & Dolly and Ken


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the land blind

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,9,10,14,17,18,19,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29

22 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the water blind 
1,6,7,14,16,19,22,28,29,30,32,35,37,38,40,45,49,50,56,57,58,60,61,63,67,71,74

27 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

1,7,28,30,38,45,57,60,71,74

10 total


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

Open call backs to the last series
1,7,28,30,38,45,57,60,71,74,


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Q call backs to the water blind.
Starting at 8:00 Sunday.

2,3,5,6,7,9,10,14,17,18,19,21,22,25,26,29

Good luck to all.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the last series

6,9,10,14,19,21,22,25,26

9 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the water blind

1,2,5,6,7,9,11,13,14,16,22,23,25,26,27,29,30,31,32,34,35,41,43,45,46,48,51,52,59,
61,64,66,67,68,70

35 total


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats to Mike Crow on Big Stoney's 2nd in the Open!! Good luck in the Am with both Stoney's!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

7,16,22,26,31,35,43,45,46,51,59,61,64,66,67

15 Total


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brandoned said:


> Congrats to Mike Crow on Big Stoney's 2nd in the Open!! Good luck in the Am with both Stoney's!!


Congrats to Mike... but what are the rest of the placements? 


Inquiring minds want to know... !


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Congrats to Mike... but what are the rest of the placements?
> 
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know... !


Sorry Susan I do not know.


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Big Congrats to "Tyson" and Alvin Hatcher for winning the Amateur!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying placements

1st-#19 Dolly - O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#25 Rogue H/Dave Ward O/Steve Gossage
3rd-#10 Early H/Dave Ward O/Kurt Hallgren
4th-#9 Piper O/H Jim McDowall
RJ-#14 Chance O/H Bill Wertz

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#7 Tyson O/H Alvin Hatcher
2nd-#22 Stoney O/H Mike Crow
3rd-#59 Stoney (different dog same name) O/H Mike Crow
4th-#61 Windy O/H Ken Neil

RJ-#16 Libby O/H Chris Byers

JAMS- 26,31,43,45,64,66,67


Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#38 Dozer H/Al Arthur O/James Dean
2nd-#60 Stoney H/Al Arthur O/ Mike Crow
3rd-#57 Sister H/ Al Arthur O/Clint Joyner
4th-#30 Tex H/ Al Arthur O/Kate Simonds

RJ -#1 Breeze H/Chris Ledford O/Bill Tidd

JAMS- 45,28

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

CONGRATS Mike on a great weekend!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 2nd-#22 Stoney O/H Mike Crow
> 3rd-#59 Stoney (different dog same name) O/H Mike Crow


That's one way to not have to worry about forgetting the dog's name when you send.  

*Congrats!*

Gotta be a story there regards,


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Story is, Mike bought little Stoney from Kippy Kemp.
Kippy had him as a pup, and named him.

Congrats, Mike!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Brandoned said:


> CONGRATS Mike on a great weekend!


Times Two!!! Way to go Mike and Stoney and Stoney and


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to the dogs and handlers that placed in the Qual - it was a big boy test!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Mike, on a weekend to remember! Wow!

And, Kenny, Ms Dolly came out with the twins blazin'! Congratulations on a Q WIN while still in Derby! And didn't I see her brother took a Derby 3rd (?) this weekend as well?/ Quite a team . . . 

Sandhill had a clean sweep . . . way to go, Al.

rita


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

With Early winning the Q last weekend at Palmetto and now a 3rd at SW GA, I am on cloud nine! I would like to give a big THANK YOU to John Ketzner of Windwalker Gundogs for all of his hard work with Early and also to Dave Ward of Timber Ridge Retrievers for the qualifying success! Thanks again guys.


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks frank for your kind words--want to thank all the folks associated with the SW Ga. club(too many to mention) all worked hard in tough coniditions on saturday. too many folks to thank for all the work they have done on my dogs . and big thanks to Stevie O'connell and tammy bell for giving up their weekend and judging---last and but not least--to my beautiful bride and kids for allowing me to "go play with the dogs" this past weekend


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Kurt Hallgren said:


> With Early winning the Q last weekend at Palmetto and now a 3rd at SW GA, I am on cloud nine! I would like to give a big THANK YOU to John Ketzner of Windwalker Gundogs for all of his hard work with Early and also to Dave Ward of Timber Ridge Retrievers for the qualifying success! Thanks again guys.


 
Way to go Kurt and Early. I know how fun it is to be in the clouds.
Enjoy the ride. 

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks Gregg! Congratulations on your winter so far too!


----------

